

Surprising turns in magnetic thin films could lead to better data storage - Mithrandir
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/surprising-turns-in-magnetic-thin-films-could-lead-to-better-data-storage-0618.html

======
daniel-cussen
Well that's nice. Now I know how they'll get to that yottabyte.

------
tudorconstantin
Yet another solution to drive down the storage costs for NSA? ;))

~~~
wladimir
Heh. It's hard for me to not be cynic on tech news now, knowing how it will be
used against us. Denser storage, the "internet of things", advances in machine
learning suddenly seem like just more ways in which the infrastructure to
monitor and control every small thing on the world is built. Everything put in
place nicely for a (future) totalitarian government.

